# Need advice on a wireless lapel mic system for 5d Mark ii



## JJJPhoto (Apr 30, 2012)

I have a video shoot this weekend, and need lapel mics. Can anyone suggest a good wireless system that isn't too expensive for use with 5d MArk ii's?

Thanks


----------



## cayenne (Apr 30, 2012)

JJJPhoto said:


> I have a video shoot this weekend, and need lapel mics. Can anyone suggest a good wireless system that isn't too expensive for use with 5d MArk ii's?
> 
> Thanks



I know a little late for this past weekend.....but I've been looking at this:

http://www.amazon.com/Azden-WMS-PRO-Wireless-Microphone-System/dp/B00006JPD8/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_S_T1?ie=UTF8&coliid=IV5X4LTLMNUHK&colid=3V9PVCC4ABLEP

This appears to be a VHF mic....from what I'm researching, it appears (and someone please correct me) that UHF will give you more clarity, less interference, etc than VHF.

But for the price, might be a quick way to start.

Also, on another thread on this forum, I'd seen someone give links to an adapter and lavalier mike you could plug into your iphone or ipod touch, and use that along with some free software to record, which might be a quick, viable option for you. The software was named "blue" something....maybe blue mike or something?

cayenne


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jun 28, 2012)

cheap mics= crap.

You wan't to hire if you can't justify buying decent mics.

I use Sennheiser EW112's. Not cheap, but not the most expensive. Have mini-jack or XLR connect to camera. Compact head. Good SNR etc.

Wireless mics may not be the best thing for the job. More often than not I close mic with a rifle mic on a stand.
Again, good mics aren't cheap. I use a sennheiser K6-ME66 combo, and also a Rode NTG-2, the Rode is excellent for the money. Both these mics are better used with XLR connects, either into a beachtek or juicedlink, or as some prefer, into a zoom or tascam.

Cameras offer great results for the cash and decent audio gear often seems very expensive in comparison, but 99% of picture problems can be solved with software, poor audio will always mean a poor production: you should notice great pictures, if the audio is good then you won't notice it, which is what you want.

Audio will always betray a lack of production values.

Sorry to bang on and on, but you get the drift. You don't need deep pockets, just a clue about what you are doing and a local hire shop. Don't buy the azdens. Absolute false economy.


----------

